# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle  Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v2.04 - Nokia Android Repair and Lumia Stuff

## mohamed73

*Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v2.04 - Nokia Android Repair and Lumia Stuff * - UserData operations improved
 MTKx : Forensic Mode supported for more models 
 RM-1124 (Nokia 108): PhoneBook Extraction
 RM-1125 (Nokia 220): PhoneBook Extraction  
 - Service operations improved
 WP8x: WP81 Test-Mode Init Improved, also now possible get SECWIM directly from BEST
 NXP: Security Repair released for NXP1.x Phones!
 Allow Repair Damaged/Killed security after Boot Repair via some jtag products
 Allow Repair Damaged/Killed security after custom ROMs and security manipulations
 Allow Repair security after eMMC change (empty fill)
 This feature intended only for repair original security data. Using this for illegal actions is strictly forbidden
 Supported models: 
 Nokia X (RM-980)  - V1, V2 HW version
 Nokia X (RM-1030) - V1, V2 HW version
 Other RM-variations (RM-981, RM-1042, RM-1053 ) supported also 
 - NaviManager 
 New feature supported: Download Lumia WP8 ENO (SECWIM) images
 Just select need RM-model, select eno_sw and download it
 Products with ENOSW support, included in NaviManager: 
 RM-974, RM-975, RM-976, RM-977  RM-978, RM-979, RM-983, RM-984, RM-985,   RM-1010, RM-1017, RM-1018, RM-1019, RM-1020, RM-1027, RM-1031,  RM-1032,  RM-1034, RM-1038, RM-1039, RM-1040, RM-1045, RM-1049, RM-1068,  RM-1069,  RM-1069, RM-1070, RM-1071, RM-1078, RM-1087, RM-1089,  RM-1090, RM-1091,  RM-1092
 NaviManager Database updated:
 All latest WP8, NXP, MTKx firmware included
 More Lumia WP8 DENIM Release included for WP8 models 
 - Other 
 - Stuff files updated
 - NXPR Drivers uploaded to support area
 - Some BugFixes and changes   
Official download link: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Infinity-Box 10 (ten) years (2005 - 2015) non-stop regular updates and support as nobody else*: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *New features, Unlock Codes (Huawei, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* released for *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- *World biggest flash files database for several thousands brands/models*
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

